# Relocation to Spain



## StellaBella (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello Everyone, so happy to be here , to meet people that are looking for answers to their questions like myself. I am currently living in USA, single lady, seeking information regarding relocation to Spain.
Any help with information would be greatly appriciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

And your first question is.......? :typing:


----------



## StellaBella (Aug 15, 2017)

I can search for information on Google about taxes, even real estate, but I would like to find out what is most common place that is liked and favored by expats. Would be interested to know how Spanish people seeing expats from different countries, are they friendly and welcoming?
I need to be speaking to people that already living there and hear their point of view of locals and life in general.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

StellaBella said:


> I can search for information on Google about taxes, even real estate, but I would like to find out what is most common place that is liked and favored by expats. Would be interested to know how Spanish people seeing expats from different countries, are they friendly and welcoming?
> I need to be speaking to people that already living there and hear their point of view of locals and life in general.


Spain is no different to any other countries there are friendly people indifferent people and horrible people. 

So for me, I live in a very unpopulated Expat area, surrounded solely by Spanish people. We have been welcomed with open arms by many and treated with indifference by others. What areas are favored by expats... well that's depends on the individual. Perhaps you need to share what your likes, dislikes and needs are


Do you speak Spanish 
Do you want night life 
Do you want the coast or the city
Do you have a job
Do you have a visa
What are your interests


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

WellaStellaBella ita helpa if you provida some information about yourself and whata you want to achieve by relocating to Spain. Thena you can sit back and waita for the replies to flood in. op2:


----------



## StellaBella (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you so much,
Yes I have a job, I own art and music academy, I speak poor Spanish but learning, I traveled to Madrid, Toledo, Seville, not that important for me to live by the sea, of course I prefer that, as most people.
I would prefer to live among locals as well. I would like to open a music school there and learn ways and traditions, I do not need fancy life style, but on occasion would like to go into a city, yes I like night life, music, but that I can go from anywhere, just going there once in a while. As as single person ( a woman) what experiences or attidude towards her moving to another country. Any double standards?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

:clock:


StellaBella said:


> Thank you so much,
> Yes I have a job, I own art and music academy, I speak poor Spanish but learning, I traveled to Madrid, Toledo, Seville, not that important for me to live by the sea, of course I prefer that, as most people.
> I would prefer to live among locals as well. I would like to open a music school there and learn ways and traditions, I do not need fancy life style, but on occasion would like to go into a city, yes I like night life, music, but that I can go from anywhere, just going there once in a while. As as single person ( a woman) what experiences or attidude towards her moving to another country. Any double standards?


Ok do you have a job in Spain. Are you thinking of moving here full time or are you referring to a holiday. Is English your native language? What do you mean by double standards about single women moving to another country. Have you investigated the costs of running a business, whether or not you can get a visa, whether there is a call for what you are offering, these are far more important things to get sorted before you consider how friendly the locals are! What do you mean by learn ways and traditions I'm a bit confused


----------



## StellaBella (Aug 15, 2017)

I am traveling to Spain in the near future and should be able to find out myself . Thanks anyway.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

I hope to be travelling over there, hopefully in the next few months.
Been reading loads of posts about places and Ive taken a liking to Javea or Denia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

StellaBella said:


> Thank you so much,
> Yes I have a job, I own art and music academy, I speak poor Spanish but learning, I traveled to Madrid, Toledo, Seville, not that important for me to live by the sea, of course I prefer that, as most people.
> I would prefer to live among locals as well. I would like to open a music school there and learn ways and traditions, I do not need fancy life style, but on occasion would like to go into a city, yes I like night life, music, but that I can go from anywhere, just going there once in a while. As as single person ( a woman) what experiences or attidude towards her moving to another country. Any double standards?


I imagine you've already checked out the visa situation?

Which visa were you planning to apply for? Or if have you already secured one, what was the process?

This kind of info is useful for other members.

If you haven't yet secured a visa, you'll find lots of threads discussing how people got on with their applications to help you. Everyone's experience seems to vary, depending on the consulate.



What do you mean by 'double standards'?


----------



## StellaBella (Aug 15, 2017)

Double standards...more opportunities for men and not women. In US at least , women make less then men, that kind of thing.
No I have not started the visa process, but I am making an appointment with Spanish consulate here in CA and hopefully will make the right decision on what path I should be taking based on my specific situation.


----------

